# Ridge Beam end bearing



## jar546 (Jan 12, 2010)

Right click and open the image files below to view them.  They are larger photos that I did not reduce in size.  You need to see all 3 photos to get a clearer picture.

I placed my logo to the right of the beam for reference.

http://inspectpa.com/pics/IMG_0001.JPG

http://inspectpa.com/pics/IMG_0002.JPG

http://inspectpa.com/pics/IMG_0003.JPG


----------



## Mac (Jan 13, 2010)

Re: Ridge Beam end bearing

Ridge beam 'posts' need more and better support - solid full width bearing all the way to the foundation. Maybe they just haven't put them in yet?

Not sure what's going on with the rafters....


----------



## jar546 (Jan 13, 2010)

Re: Ridge Beam end bearing

I let them know about the full support and that is one of the major items that I wrote up.  The load does transfer all the way down to the slab on grade.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 13, 2010)

Re: Ridge Beam end bearing

jar546,

Love the pic's, good way to educate and  for everyone to stay sharp and submit their comments.

I agree with Mac, need more ridge beam end support, full width support with load transfer to floor slab as you stated. Ends of rafters are just hanging from the plywood sheeting.

 :idea: Not to make design changes but the wall without door openings in pic#1 could be solid framing from floor to bottom of ridge beam for added support by adding additional studding unless mechanical is an issue there.


----------



## Inspector Gift (Jan 13, 2010)

Re: Ridge Beam end bearing

GREAT PICTURES, Jeff!   Keep 'em coming.   :mrgreen:

Yes, there are several problems with the roof framing...  Please provide pictures of the "fixes".

(They make for good discussion among my team of inspectors and plans examiners.)


----------



## PORTEOUS (Jan 13, 2010)

Re: Ridge Beam end bearing

Jar, I ran into a similar one yesterday, I did a frame on the one next to it about a month ago and the g.c. told me he had "some issues" w/ the roof next door, well it seems there is going to be a g.c. change and sent me out to walk thru. This is a cut-up 3000sf sfr, roof skews three times and had to stick-frame the centers of the skews, one of the ridge beams sat a little lower than the main ridge so he wound up extending the 6 x 18 glu-lam into the other sissor trusses, (two), and nailed two ledgers, truss to truss to support the 20' ridge, the other side sits on the bottom cord of a piggy-back truss, rafters going nowhere, it is quite a mess. I will try to snap some pics and post them, all I could think was wtf!   Bill


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 13, 2010)

Re: Ridge Beam end bearing

George Roberts isn't here to say it; so I will.

Engineering required.

How did they even start construction?  Was there a permit?  Were plans submitted?  How did this "engineered beam" get past plan review?  There should be detail pages and specifications of all engineered portions of the building.

Uncle Bob


----------



## Min&Max (Jan 13, 2010)

Re: Ridge Beam end bearing

An engineer for that?!!! Please tell me you are joking.


----------



## TJacobs (Jan 13, 2010)

Re: Ridge Beam end bearing

*2006 IRC:*

*R802.3.1 Ceiling joist and rafter connections.*

*Ceiling joists and rafters shall be nailed to each other in accordance with Table R802.5.1(9), and the rafter shall be nailed to the top wall plate in accordance with Table R602.3(1). Ceiling joists shall be continuous or securely joined in accordance with Table R802.5.1(9) where they meet over interior partitions and are nailed to adjacent rafters to provide a continuous tie across the building when such joists are parallel to the rafters.*

*Where ceiling joists are not connected to the rafters at the top wall plate, joists connected higher in the attic shall be installed as rafter ties, or rafter ties shall be installed to provide a continuous tie. Where ceiling joists are not parallel to rafters, rafter ties shall be installed. Rafter ties shall be a minimum of 2-inch by 4-inch (51 mm by 102 mm) (nominal), installed in accordance with the connection requirements in Table R802.5.1(9), or connections of equivalent capacities shall be provided. **Where ceiling joists or rafter ties are not provided, the ridge formed by these rafters shall be supported by a wall or girder designed in accordance with accepted engineering practice.*

*Collar ties or ridge straps to resist wind uplift shall be connected in the upper third of the attic space in accordance with Table R602.3(1).*

*Collar ties shall be a minimum of 1-inch by 4-inch (25 mm by 102 mm) (nominal), spaced not more than 4 feet (1219 mm) on center.*

To me it looks like there was no attempt at a roof plan, and the carpenters involved didn't bother to plan it at all they just winged it.  Worst lay-on I have ever seen from below.

This is not conventional construction that refers to a table in the code but it is not rocket science either.

The post needs to be evaluated for the loads and reactions it is carrying to justify only a 4x4 or 2-2x4.  There should be a positive connection between the post and the beam.  And somebody should run the numbers on the ridge beam in accordance with the underlined code text above.  It's not that bad actually, nothing that can't be fixed.


----------



## RickAstoria (Jan 13, 2010)

Re: Ridge Beam end bearing

strap-a-thon


----------



## TJacobs (Jan 13, 2010)

Re: Ridge Beam end bearing

Hey, where is Tor-...uh, never mind.   :mrgreen:


----------



## kilitact (Jan 13, 2010)

Re: Ridge Beam end bearing

I don’t see that this would required a DP, a non-professional could use charts, tables etc. This must be in an area that doesn’t required plan review?


----------



## bgingras (Jan 13, 2010)

Re: Ridge Beam end bearing



			
				Min&Max said:
			
		

> An engineer for that?!!! Please tell me you are joking.


Requires stamped drawing for the beam showing all loads and bearing requirements at time of plan review. Beam then installed according to stamped plan. I'm just finishing a house right now that has such 42 stamped drawings for the floor and roof systems.


----------



## Min&Max (Jan 13, 2010)

Re: Ridge Beam end bearing

They tried to prove me wrong but could not---common sense is dead and we are maintaining the burial site with vigor.


----------



## TimNY (Jan 15, 2010)

Re: Ridge Beam end bearing

wait.. so you mean the triple microlam (5-1/4 OAW) in the basement supported by a an adjustable 2-3/4 dia monopost with a 4x6 plate now bent downward and embedded in the grain of the beam needs to support the entire width? And be engineered? sheesh

Some manufacturer's instructions do specify beam size and support for simple spans and loads.  As a pre-engineered solution for these situations, the manufacturers documentation should be acceptable, no?


----------



## bgingras (Jan 15, 2010)

Re: Ridge Beam end bearing

I guess if someone can give me documentation from the manufacturer indicating the exact installation/requirements then I'd not request a plan sheet. I, personally, get everything stamped when I submit my plans.


----------



## peach (Jan 16, 2010)

Re: Ridge Beam end bearing

They need to carry the end of the big beam, full depth to the foundation.  The intersecting ridge looks to be ok.. at least from the framing side...

Kind of an odd roof configuration, but I'm not the designer..


----------



## GHRoberts (Jan 24, 2010)

Re: Ridge Beam end bearing

While there are lots of ways to accomplish the goal, the builder chose one and it is up to him to do the math showing it is code compliant.

But that is what Uncle Bob had to say.


----------

